# Scaping with Fissidens



## cpn (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi, here are some snapshots of a fissidens species in my tank . Enjoy!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Wow, that looks very nice.


----------



## fishmaster#1 (Apr 10, 2005)

All I can say is WOW. You did that plant justice.


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

beautiful pics - what size is your tank?


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

very nice. I`m off the google more info on this plant.


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

fantastic what are the name of this plant????


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Very cool.

Is that fissidens nobilis or a species that is smaller?


----------



## cpn (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi, thanks for all the comments. To answer your questions, the fissidens is growing in my 4-feet planted tank. The fissidens was brought in from Taiwan a couple of years ago. It was originally in emmersed form but was then successfully adapted and grown in immersed form in my tank. And for those that are not familiar, fissidens belongs to the moss family. However, I can’t be sure of the exact species that is growing in my tank. The temperature of my tank varies between 26.5 and 27.5 ºC. So, you do not really need very low water temperature for it to thrive. My tank is supplemented with CO2, the pH fluctuates between 6.2-6.8, with a KH and GH of 4 and 5 respectively. Lightings wise, I have 4 x 32W fluorescent lights for my 4-feet tank, which works out to be about 2.6 watt per gallon. From my observation, it grows better under direct light then under shade. A key difference between fissidens and mosses is that fissidens does not branch as much. Once established, it will form a nice and neat coat on the driftwood you tie it to, the fronds growing vertically much like erect moss. Another key difference is the growth rate. It grows slower than most mosses, reaching a length of between 2.5 to 3.5 cm in 2-3 months time. The good thing about this is that once it has establish in your tank, you can just sit back and enjoy, not worrying about re-tieing it very often. However, this is also the reason why it is expensive. If you anyone is interested with this rare and exquisite moss, please pm me. 

Cheers


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 9, 2004)

Do you have a full tank shot?


----------



## cpn (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi, here's a photo of the full tank. It's not of the best quality I am affraid. What I am trying to create is a place where an old moss forrest (left) meets the open grassland (right). Somehow, I still feels something missing on the forrest area. Please feel free to comment. I will post somemore pictures when I manage to snap some good shots.

Cheers,

Chee Pang


----------



## cpn (Apr 21, 2005)

Opps, here's the photo:


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

WOW, that's amazing!


----------



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

Yeah you're way too modest. That looks amazing! It would probably look even better with a background to hide the cords and wall behind


----------



## PinoyDiscus (Dec 13, 2004)

*Wow!!!*

Dang! Excuse me, but that's a truly beautiful tank!!!!


----------



## commandantp (Jan 16, 2005)

Wow this tank is just amazing! 
I love this plant! i'll try to get some...


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

HEY CP!!

Nice to See you here too!!
Finally get to see your entire tank!! it looks real good..
When my leg gets better, you can count on me to contact you for some..
Keep my 3 patches for me.. haaha..its just a matter of time i guess..


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Love it.


----------



## cpn (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi, thanks for all the compliments. Through forums like this in the states and Singapore, I have really learnt a great deal from the more experienced members. Like many people that first entered the hobby after being enchanted by the beauty bubbling riccia, I too have started with mostly fast growing plants. I have since gradually switched to slower growing plants like java ferns, mosses and hairgrass which you can see in my current tank. This give me more time to enjoy the tank rather than having to spend time maintaining it. I guess I am just getting lazy [smilie=b: . And nice to see you here too Ranmasatome, hope your leg gets better soon. 

Cheers,
Chee Pang


----------

